# zt Lunchbox



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried one? I ran into a guy today who has one and was raving about it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Billy Gibbons loves them, uses them and apparently has a collection of them. They are designed by a top ex-Bose engineer. They are literally the size of a thermos lunch box and testimony says they can keep up with a 50 watt Marshall in a loud gig. I've been trying to find one in Canada for years now but I'm met with quizzical looks whenever I ask about them. I would really really like to at least hear one live. Check them out at www.ztamplifiers.com.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

FWIW I've seen them at MOOG Audio on Queen St. W in Toronto. I haven't bothered to try one yet though.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> FWIW I've seen them at MOOG Audio on Queen St. W in Toronto. I haven't bothered to try one yet though.


Yeah, that's where my friend got his. Just over $300.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been interested in these for a while too, never had a chance to try them. $300 sounds pretty good for a super-portable amp that you can gig with! I'm starting to lean away from my He-Man Marshall rig and more into pedals again anyway, so this might be a super good option for me!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The Club looks cool too with a 12" speaker and an effects loop for around five hundred.

These would be a good backup for a gigging mucician too.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

IIRC there was someone demoing these at the Moncton guitar show in April. Sounded pretty good from where I was standing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a ZT Lunchbox. It's great for backup but I wouldn't gig with it. Most of what you hear are the mids. It is loud enough to gig with though. When I got it new, I brought it to practice with the cover band I play in at the time and it managed to hang with a Mesa Lonestar running a 2x12.

And one more thing, I actually saw someone using it in one of the smaller stages at the "Bluesfest" here a couple of years ago. He was playing a Les Paul through it and it worked well for the music they were playing which if I remember right was reggae.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I have two Lunchboxes, the extension cab, and the Club amp. I use all of them - different tools for different jobs.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

I have a lunchbox and the extension cab; a fine local player named Mike Daley turned me on to them. Mike has used one for over a year for all gigs; he actually takes public transit to gigs now

I use it for smaller gigs and in rooms where getting even sound dispersion from an onstage amp is a problem. Run a line from the headphone-out jack in the amp to the PA. I point the amp itself at my head and use as a stage monitor. Works great. I find the amp's natural voice is very appealing and warm, and balanced. A great platform for pedals. Tough little thing too. Weighs all of 9 lb. 

You need to have realistic expectations on what a 5inch speaker can do. But I plugged mine into a Mesa 412 cab at a rehearsal space a few months back and was really, really impressed. Even the extension cab made a huge difference on the fullness of the sound.

You need to use outboard fx for reverb and distortion.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

As I mentioned earlier, I've been trying to find one in Edmonton or Vancouver for years now. I've almost ordered from the US but have always worried about surprise brokerages and duties at customs. I would buy one in a heartbeat if I could find one in Edmonton or Vancouver or if someone wants to sell one and ship here in Canada. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I've been trying to find one in Edmonton or Vancouver for years now. I've almost ordered from the US but have always worried about surprise brokerages and duties at customs. I would buy one in a heartbeat if I could find one in Edmonton or Vancouver or if someone wants to sell one and ship here in Canada. Anyone have any ideas?


As already mentioned, Moog Audio sells them in Canada.

MOOG AUDIO - Canada's Best Music Store Online


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wahoo!!! I didn't know they had an online presence in Canada. I just ordered one... Guess I'll be on tippy-toes for the next 2 to 5 days.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

So it appears that Moog Audio is out of stock but Danny, their online sales guy sent an email with a number so I called him. He said they had a floor model if I am interested. I don't mind floor models at all in that they have been tested by regular folks and the speaker has had a little more break in. I told him to ship it.

It is a bit fortuitous because I actually wanted the carry bag as well but couldn't find it on site so it gave me a chance to add one to my order.

I should get it by early next week. I'll post a NAD when I do.

Toys, toys, toys. I'm so glad I'm single and can buy them all the way to the poorhouse with impunity...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> ........ Toys, toys, toys. I'm so glad I'm single and can buy them all the way to the poorhouse with impunity...


You single guys have very interesting perspectives...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

greco said:


> You single guys have very interesting perspectives...LOL
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Just toss me a quarter when you see me busking for supper outside the bus station.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry. I'm all excited... and maybe a little bored. Apparently Billy doesn't have anything to do with ZT other than owning some of their amps.

View attachment 1284
View attachment 1285


No association with the Star Trek franchise either.

View attachment 1283


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmmm.....does anyone know if the Club is light enough to carry around on public transit?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's up to you. 

It's 22 pounds and there doesn't seem to be a bag for it, just the lunchboxes.
It'd be nice to have a bag in order to carry it over your shoulder.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Now I'm wondering about the new Fender Superchamps....seems like a lot of folks like them.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I tried the Lunchbox at Moog Audio in Montreal last year. The salesman kept raving about it. I was totally unimpressed. In my opinion, it sounds like every small solid-state amp that I've played before. There is no way that I would gig with one if I had a choice.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Well it seems there was some disconbobulation with my order. At first there was some confusion in that the TO store where the floor model was, shipped it to Montreal where the bag was so they could be shipped together. When I asked to check up on my order, the floor model in TO was gone - shipped to Montreal for me! So I cancelled my order pending a stock shipment. After a little detective work, Danny figured out the situation and let me know that it is on its way.

So far, so good with online ordering from Moog Audio. Ièll keep you posted.


----------

